# How to add image as Digit forum signature?



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 18, 2008)

Today I tried to add image in my signature by uploading them directly from my computer. This did not work. I uploaded the image to imageshack and saved the html code. It did not work. Can anyone tell me how this works?

Thanks!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ image signature are not allowed here.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah.. its better not have image signatures..


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 18, 2008)

Raabo's disabled it. Its good not having image sigs. if enabled all will have images in sigs and thread pages will take long to load especially on slow connections.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 18, 2008)

But see in the 'Edit signature' portion in the User CP, you will find the option of 'Upload image from computer or URL'. I don't understand...


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 18, 2008)

Some flaw is definitely there. See below signature editing options , you would find something like that


> Signature Permissions
> Allow BB Code No
> Allow HTML NoAllow Smilies Yes
> Can Upload Images for Signature Yes
> *Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature Yes*


The forum allows you to upload image(even animated one) but its not displayed in posts.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 18, 2008)

when will the admin fix this mess: if u wanna get "8)" ,althoug u can type : cool : {space added} ,but here *8 )* {space added} has to be used  so if any one wants to write a eight,he will get a cool emoticon !hope this is fixed!


----------



## techtronic (Jan 19, 2008)

The profile options also contains a tab that allows you to enable or disable Signatures.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 19, 2008)

8


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 19, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> 8


 
What?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 19, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> 8


 
WHAT ARE u telling..???


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> when will the admin fix this mess: if u wanna get "8)" ,althoug u can type : cool : {space added} ,but here *8 )* {space added} has to be used  *so if any one wants to write a eight,he will get a cool emoticon !hope this is fixed*!





rohan_shenoy said:


> *8*


got it ?


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 19, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> 8


he's justifying that he can write 8. @praka123 says that if someone wants to write eight, he'll get a  but Rohan is justifying that he can write eight.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

are aap log samjhe nahi.. 
example : 
"(8)"  eight write karna ho to Cool emotion aa jata hai..


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 19, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> are aap log samjhe nahi..
> example :
> "(8)"  eight write karna ho to Cool emotion aa jata hai..


itne der se mein kya bol raha tha ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> itne der se mein kya bol raha tha ?



hehe  wahi toh!


----------



## janitha (Jan 19, 2008)

I find it good that image signatures are not allowed. In forums where it is allowed, I Adblock it.


----------

